# What are you feeding your GR?



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I feed Rosco Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed. He loves it.....

Most people here feed Canidae, which is supposed to be really great with dry skin. We tried feeding Rosco this, but he wouldn't have anything to do with it....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

merrick's wilderness blend.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

if your dog has dry itchy skin, i would be looking at a grain allergy for sure. all the foods you mentioned are grain-HEAVY! look for either a completely grain-free food, or one with NO CORN OR WHEAT. rice and oats are preferable, less allergy-inducing, although i recommend going completely grain free for the best results. also supplement with salmon oil, which would be great for the skin and hair if its dry.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*We are feeding Daisy ADVANCE  and it seems to be going really good with her. She is on her 2nd bag and doesn't seem as itchy as she was with the supermarket brand food.*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Libby was my problem child...ears, coat, skin, intestines...now both are on Canidae All Stages...seems to be working well. You will get all ranges of answers on here about foods, so tighten your seatbelt. It really depends on the dogs, taste wise and what works with their chemistry. Sometimes it just boils down to trial and error.
Good luck and please post some pics of Parker...welcome to the forum too!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> merrick's wilderness blend.


No more Canidae??? I think we started Canidae at the same time. Rachel didn't like it?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We put Thor on Iams LB Puppy because of it's lower protein content to help with growing pains. Now we're using proplan selects plus a daily fish oil pill to help avoid dry skin. There are several dry/sensitive skin dog foods out there. I believe proplan makes one primarily with salmon.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> No more Canidae??? I think we started Canidae at the same time. Rachel didn't like it?


she hated it...and it gave her very soft movements...she is on her second bag of merrick's, so far so good..


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> she hated it...and it gave her very soft movements...she is on her second bag of merrick's, so far so good..


yeah Rosco didn't like it either. We went back to Nutro.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> yeah Rosco didn't like it either. We went back to Nutro.


I guess it's trial and error until you find something that works for them and that they like! :doh:


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nutro Max- Large Breed, ours love it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you can access the Feb issue of Whole Dog Journal.. they have their annual listing of approved dry dog foods. That certainly would be a good place to start to make sure the ones you are considering/trying are high quality. Also, a good quality salmon/fish oil can work wonders for their coat. ( NOT "organ" oils like cod liver oil ). You can order icelandic pure online at www.icelandicpure.com which is one high in DHA/EPA and completely free of heavy metals and toxins.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish (grain free for allergies)....he's not as itchy and he loves it!! 

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/SPFish.html


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We are on Bill Jak large bread, because Murphy wont eat the good stuff.. We also give a fish oil pill for dry skin..


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla is on Canidae ALS & LOVES it! we switched her to this off of Wellness puppy, and she is so excited at meal times! also she has great poo on the Canidae, she had always had very soft bm's before. btw, we get ours here: www.petfooddirect.com they have great prices & good shipping rates, join one of their mailing lists & you will get great coupons!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> merrick's wilderness blend.


I am feeding Merrick's Grammys Pot Pie. The dogs love it and their coats are gleaming!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We switch between Canidae & Innova and mix it with canned Evanger's or EVO

Sometimes, when I can find it, we use Merrick's Turducken.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_We switch back and forth between Canidae and California Natural Herring and Sweet potato._


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish (grain free for allergies)....he's not as itchy and he loves it!!
> 
> http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/SPFish.html


i used to buy the dog food rolls and Rosco loved it....but i haven't gotten any lately....i think i might buy a small bag and see if he likes it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> i used to buy the dog food rolls and Rosco loved it....but i haven't gotten any lately....i think i might buy a small bag and see if he likes it.


You should. The "natural pet store" near us recommended it above Canidae because it has a lower protein percentage.... which I think makes it less "rich" and more dogs can handle it. 


****Disclaimer: I could be making that up...don't quote me!**** :


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He doesn't have allergies. Although he has dry skin. Would this still be okay for him??


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> He doesn't have allergies. Although he has dry skin. Would this still be okay for him??


I'm sure it would... I believe that they have NON allergy formula's too...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wellness Super5Mix for Liam and Hogan.

Wellness Senior for Lyndi


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

Laffi (13mo) has been on Innova Large Puppy and I am slowly shitching her to Evo.


----------



## Parkers Parents (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your reply's. I will definately check out that article from feb and get some fish oil.
I will see how he does on the Iams for another week. I just hate to switch him again so soon.

I am still new at posting and trying to figure out the picture postings. As soon as i figure it out i will post pics of parker.

Thanks
Shanon


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I have spent hours researching dog food on dogfoodanalysis.com and are feeding the pups Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul. I also am a groomer and have seen horrible results with dogs on Beniful including my Aunt's dogs. Skinny and hair lose. I used to feed them all Life's Abundance mainly because of my 6yr. old GR has allergies and did super on it. But because of a couple of delivery problems that's when I switched them. She now is on Innova, but guess what, the itching is coming back. I will keep the GR pups on the Chicken Soup, but I need to figure out something else for my allergy girl. Can't take seeing her itchy. Back to the drawing board for her.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Jan 11, 2008)

Toby eats AvoDerm Chicken Meal and Brown Rice formula. The manufacturer promotes the use of avocado oil as being beneficial to the skin/coat. I can't say if it works better than others, but Toby lives in a fairly arid climate with no skin/coat issues.

AM.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

The fish / sweet potato foods are good for Goldens with allergies.

We used to feed Wellness fish / sw potato, but we had pudding poo from that. Good quality ingredients, but maybe too rich?

Anyhow, we just switched to Pinnacle trout / sweet potato and they all seem to be doing well on it and no more pudding poo. 

If this doesn't work, we will try Canidae.

Lisa W


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

Kzwicker said:


> We are on Bill Jak large bread


Get rid of the Bil-Jac. It contains a preservative called BHA, which is a known carcinogen.

I lost 2 goldens within a 7 week period this summer/fall. Since then, I am very particular about what I feed my guys.


http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

http://www.playdogexcellent.com/DogFood.htm

Scoring criteria on website

94-100+ = A 
86-93 = B 
78-85 = C 
70-77 = D 
69 and below = F 



Merrick Wilderness Blend 127 A+​Nature’s Variety Raw Instinct122 A+​Innova Large Breed Puppy 122 A+​Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium 122 A+​Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry 120 A+​Nature’s Recipe Healthy Skin Venison and Rice 116 A+​Authority Harvest Baked 116 A+​Innova Evo 114 A+​Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy 114 A+​Canidae 112 A+​Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken110A+​Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables 110 A+​Burns Chicken and Brown Rice 107 A+​Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato 106A+​Dick Van Patten’s Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice 106 A+​Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice 106A+​Nutro Ultra Adult 104 A+​ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley 103 A+​EaglePack Holistic 102 A+​Nutro Natural Choice Oatmeal 101 A+​Flint River Senior 101 A+​Solid Gold 99 A​Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula 99 A​Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Lamb and Rice Puppy 98 A​Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice 98 A​
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold 97 A​Nutro Natural Choice Senior 95A​
Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach 94A​Nutro Max Adult 96 B​Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold 93 B​Authority Harvest Baked Less Active 93 B​
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice 92 B​Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy 87 B​Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Wheat Free 86 B​Eukanuba Adult 81 C​Alpo Prime Cuts 81 C​Eukanuba Puppy 79 C​Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium 73 D​Bil-Jac Select 68 F​Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ 63 F​
Purina One Large Breed Puppy 62 F​Purina Dog 62 F​Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice23F​Purina Beneful 17 F​Purina Come-n-Get It 16 F​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

All of my dogs (13 yrs, 3 yrs, 2 yrs and 9 mo) are all eating Canidae ALS and doing very well on it. I also supplement with Grizzley Salmon Oil which really helps with their skin and fur.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just keep plugging Orijen (any variety) whenever I can. Note that this upcoming issue of Whole Dog Journal is rating the no grain varieties, if interested.My girls have been on the Oriejn since last spring and I usually switch premium brands every 4-6 months and haven't yet. i am having a tough time doing so, they are doing so well, yet I believe that rotation is good, but everytime I go to the store prepared to switch for a while, I come home with the Orijen again!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We use Canidae ALS and have for quite a while. Our dogs have done wonderfully on it. Never had a problem with a single one.

Occasionally a couple of ours will get tired of it (about every couple of months) so we'll use another super-premium...either Merrick, Eagle Pack Holistic, or something of the sort. 

We also use liquid salmon oil...but if you do, make sure it's human/pharmaceutical grade so that all the toxins are removed.

I'm going to give Orijen (or possibly Diamond's Taste of the Wild) a try next trip to the store for the girls who are.....once again.....sick of Canidae. See how they do on it.


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

lammer29 said:


> I just keep plugging Orijen (any variety) whenever I can........everytime I go to the store prepared to switch for a while, I come home with the Orijen again!


I just visited the Orijen website and it looks to be of excellent quality. Only problem is, there aren't any dealers anywhere near me!


----------



## Fredd17 (Dec 10, 2007)

I feed Annie "blue Buffalo Hollistic" lamb & brown rice she loves it and looks great!!!  we switched 2 months ago and we are happy with the results...


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

We feed Canidae and it works very well for Zoe. We supplement with a bit of canned pumpkin because she tends to get soft stools from eating things she's not supposed to (leaves, sticks, etc.), and the pumpkin tastes good and adds a bit more fiber to help keep her firm.

Just a word on the oil supplements...be careful if you have a dog with a sensitive stomach. You will want to add that verrrrry slowly. We tried adding a small amount of oil to Zoe's diet once, and the result coming out the other end was NOT pretty!:doh:


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I feed mine nutro, Joey gets nutro LB puppy and I now have Phoebe and Chandler on th Nutro lite cause it has a lot less fat and Chandler was getting a little heavy and figure it will keep Phoebe down. Between the food and shampoo we must be doing something right because there is no itching or skin problems on any one of them.


----------



## TexasGoldens (Nov 4, 2007)

I am feeding my 7 month golden Merrick, Puppy Plate, both canned and dry. This is a great quality food that he loves.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

We feed our dogs Innova dry adult food (both dogs are doing wonderfully). I usually add a few green beans and a tablespoon of plain yogurt and water. They like to watch me "cooking" for them :


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

tdog said:


> Get rid of the Bil-Jac. It contains a preservative called BHA, which is a known carcinogen.
> 
> I lost 2 goldens within a 7 week period this summer/fall. Since then, I am very particular about what I feed my guys.
> 
> ...


As others have stated before, some of these rating websites have their own agenda. Having said that, glad to see my NB is in the top five.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

I feed my Golden Girl 
TimberWolf Organics.
She has been on that food
For 2 years now


----------



## Emmas Dad (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow I feel like a complete idiot. I have been feeding my dog some very terrible food. I really havent looked into it because she seems healthy and looks pretty good. 

As of now I am going to start looking at the Diamond foods because they seem to be a good median and seems to be very good still.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I switched from Eagle Pack to Candiae and my dogs love it!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I feed Nygel Wellness Super 5 Mix and Oliver, who has allergies including itching, gets Wellness Simple Food Solutions - Duck blend. I feed the boys twice a day & supplement with 1/4 can of salmon or a gel tab of salmon oil. This combination has been GREAT for Oliver and his itching has almost disappeared. Both of the boys have AMAZING coats - I've been approached at dog shows & asked what product(s) I put on Nygel's coat to make him so shiny & I have to say "nothing". I have been feeding the boys Wellness for over 6 months (previously was feeding Medical from the Vet & MUCH more expensive) & I must say that I'm very pleased with the product. 

(We also use Wellness whitefish treats)

Here is some info on the Simple Food for your allergy GR!

Both Simple Food Solutions Formulas have only 5 main ingredients carefully chosen for their quality, nutritional value and their ability to nourish with simplicity:

_Ground Rice_ with the bran layer removed, this quality carbohydrate source is highly digestible.
_Deboned Duck OR Deboned Venison _are chosen as “novel” protein sources due to their unique amino acid profiles.
_Rice Protein Concentrate_ is a highly concentrated, easily digestible protein source specifically selected as a unique protein complement to duck or venison.
_Sunflower Oil_ is a high quality fat source rich in Omega-6 fatty acids that help maintain healthy skin and a shiny coat.
_Ground Flaxseed_ is an outstanding fiber source for healthy digestion. A naturally rich source of Omega-3 fatty acids.
*A Comprehensive “No” List* 
Simple Food Solutions contains NO Meat by-products, Dairy, Corn, Soy, Wheat, Eggs, Artificial Preservatives, Colors or Flavors*. *This “NO” list contains common allergens or irritants often found in other pet food
*Available Without A Prescription*


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Just switched from Iams weight[470 calories control To
Canidae Platinum [400claories]..
Lot less filler if any..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have our golden girls on the Wellness Core Reduced Fat and Cody ( who needs a lower phosphorous level ) on the Eagle Pack Holistic Duck. All are doing very well. Every few days, they get a bit of canned tripe and other days they get a little Honest Kitchen mixed in, or a spoonful of pumpkin or plain, organic yogurt. I was doing Honest Kitchen totally but it got WAY too expensive for as many as we feed. They loved it, but I don't think anything peaks their interest like the tripe..... smelly, but undoubtedly VERY tasty ( from their point of view).


----------



## origin8or (Sep 7, 2007)

I feed both our dogs Orijen http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/orijen/ which is high-protein, low-carbohydrate and grain-free. 

After going through several different foods this has proven to be the best for us and has helped immensely with our golden ear-wax issues.

The food is made in Alberta so I am not sure if it is available in the U.S. ... yet.


----------



## biscuit08 (Mar 6, 2008)

We feed Biscuit Kirkland signature. lamb/rice formula for puppies.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Nutro Ultra


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We feed Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice Large Breed. Brooks loves it. No allergies, or skin/ear/digestion problems!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Nutr*a *Nuggets Lamb & Rice and fish oil pill

introduced to this brand cat food when cats were getting bi-annual "hot spots". 

let me know if anything negative is known.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wellness. I switch between super 5 chicken and fish and sweet potato. Both great foods IMO.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't know why your vet would recommend those foods as they both have corn or wheat (or both) in them. Corn and wheat are the worst things to feed a dog with skin allergies. I would try Canidea. I feed lamb and rice but, I've had her on chicken and rice too. She likes them both. 

My sister has a dog the has had skin allergies his entire life. He finally got so bad that his skin would bleed from the sores. I told her she needed Canidea with fish (can't remember the exact name) within weeks he stopped itching and his sores were almost gone. Just recently they visited a friend who's dog was on a store brand food with corn and he ate some. He started itching within minutes and developed bumps on his face. I like the Canidea with fish because the oils may help dogs with dry skin.

I pay around $36 for a 40 lb bad. Remember dogs eat less when they are on grain free foods. Hope this helps!


----------



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

If your feeding Canidae Lamb and Rice that isnt a grain free food; the rice is a grain.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

lammer29 said:


> I just keep plugging Orijen (any variety) whenever I can. Note that this upcoming issue of Whole Dog Journal is rating the no grain varieties, if interested.My girls have been on the Oriejn since last spring and I usually switch premium brands every 4-6 months and haven't yet. i am having a tough time doing so, they are doing so well, yet I believe that rotation is good, but everytime I go to the store prepared to switch for a while, I come home with the Orijen again!



Pippa is back on Orijen now after trying raw/homemade for 4 months. We are going to rotate the Orijen and Evo Red Meat for variety. After one month back on the kibble, her coat is amazing - so soft and very shiny. The breath isn't so kissably fresh though! 

Anyway, some exciting news....I emailed Orijen about a month ago to ask if they are working on any new formulas. Here's the response:

"Yes, we do have another ORIJEN diet in the works but it's taking longer than expected due to regulatory factors. As Canada is still considered a BSE country, the rules applies against Canadian products by countries like the USA are still quite severe (much more so than the rules we apply against them I might add). In any event, being well, the newest diet will be consistent with the ORIJEN concept of featuring fresh, regional red meats."


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Both of my dogs are on the wellness lamb and rice food.
But i am interested in the Merrick food. Do they have a company website where i can look at the ingredients and stuff?


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I use Nutro Natural Choice. Do you guys think that is is a good brand?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

goldenmsc said:


> If your feeding Canidae Lamb and Rice that isnt a grain free food; the rice is a grain.


Yes, you're right of course. Rice is often better for dogs with allergies than corn, wheat, or soy. I was trying to say that sometimes you need to go completely grain free if your dog has problems. My dog just does well on the Canidea.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Gold Elyse said:


> I use Nutro Natural Choice. Do you guys think that is is a good brand?


It's a good brand if your dog does well on it. Does she have a nice coat? Does she have eye boogers? Is she regular? Is she ever itchy? Is she overweight? Any other health problems? Does she like her food?


----------



## ukiphiez (May 10, 2008)

I used Eukanuba before but changed to Acana Adult large breed.... no allergic symptoms.. dense and shiny coat..smaller portion..thus reduce tummy fat


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i feed my puppy eaglepack natural or sometime eaglepack holistic chicken.
i know it should be EP for large breed puppy, but it's not available in my area.
both above already good for GR


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

I feed Josh & Summer on a completely hypoallergenic diet called 'Wainwrights' Both Josh & Summer suffer with irritable bowel syndrome, and Josh has skin problems. Since switching to this diet no more jippy tummies or itchy skin


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Wellness Super5Mix for Liam and Hogan.
> 
> Wellness Senior for Lyndi


I feed Oliver Wellness Simple Lamb & Rice as he has allergy and intestional/gas issues. Nygel is on the Wellness Super5 Mix as well. I supplement the Wellness dry food with 1/4 can of salmon (I buy it when it's on sale) for each of the boys daily. They have WONDERFUL coats & Oliver's allergy problems are seriously decreased. I was feeding the boys a salmon oil tablet/day but I had a full scan of medical tests done on Oliver & the protein level in his urine was 30 time normal - the vet told me to take the oil out of his diet & we'll retest to see the results. It's been weeks & I don't see any negative signs.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Innova Large Breed Puppy and Caniade Platinum (overweight and senior formula) for my older dog.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I pay around $36 for a 40 lb bad. Remember dogs eat less when they are on grain free foods. Hope this helps![/quote]

I totally agree -my guys get 1 3/4 cups of Wellness dry plus the 1/4 can of salmon daily. We were just talking about dog foods at work & one of the girls has a 2 year old labrador & she feeds Purina chow - 6 to 7 cups per day. Her reason for feeding Purina - it's cheaper - but is it really?????? Her food is $22 for the same size bag as my Wellness @ $48/bag - based on the amount of food she feeds, it would cost her $82 for the same length of time it would cost me $48 (& I get better food for my boys) The old saying "It sometimes costs $ to save $" definitely holds here!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I just switched over to Canidae Lamb & Rice from Iams. Magic really likes it. I am wondering if I should have done the Canidae Platinum because she is 8 years old. She is not overweight. What is the big difference for seniors?


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

why would salmon oil tablets make a rise in protein in the blood tests?? I have my pup on salmon oil not the tablets should i stop it??


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby is on her second bag of "Adult" food. We had her on Merrick Wilderness Blend but now we are trying the Campfire Trout Feast. It's only been two days and it smells like fish but she seems to LOVE it!


----------

